# Segway is in the ATV/UTV game??



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I had no idea. Did y’all?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I did not...


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

Could be “fake news”


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

Lol! They look pretty cool on paper! I don't think they've really been released yet. At least not in the US. I think they're $$$$$ too.


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

Yea. If it is real, and not just a "concept", that is GREAT, but it has to be price-competitive for what you get. Most machines that are truly performance-competitive can be had for around $20k. Sure, there are higher-end machines that are considered "premium" that can go for as much as $30k, but those are a niche market, in my opinion. For $20k, you can buy a bad-a$$ machine.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Website says they are available for sale in Australia. The sport SxS looks really good.. the others, not so much...

Home | Segway Powersports


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

*Segway’s New 181 Horsepower Hybrid Sport UTV’s

that's off the internet
it must be true 😁 *


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

lol... the only one's I saw that are available are the 570cc Gas engine in the quad, and 1000 in the SxS


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Says they are going to give can am and polaris competition.

Half electric/half gas? I guess on some
I never heard of them before


----------

